# Honda EX5500 not charging battery



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello, 
I can't seem to find out any info on where the voltage regulator/rectifier is or what may be causing the no charge.

Any tips appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

So far I checked the charging coil and it is putting out 30 volts AC. I then located the stacked diode (regulator) and it is putting out 13.2 volts DC. After going through a small diode it comes out at 12.2 volts. I swapped out the other two identical diodes and still got the same reading. All three diodes read the same on my voltmeter.
Any ideas?
TIA


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Fuse*

Hello,

Does the electric starter works?... if not, it seems like the fuse in the line comming out from the starter (white wire), before the connecting block, is blown. Thats why you measure 13.2 v, charging voltage, in a point before the fuse, and 12.2 v, battery voltage, after the fuse. If yes, hmm...rare, very extrange..

Regards


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

*no charge ex5500*

I have to give up. I have checked every imaginable thing on this genny and put in a new rectifier/regulator stacked diode ($100). Nothing. Everything checks out fine with the workshop manual. Diodes, charge coil, fuse,connections, but no battery charging.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

If I read correctly, 13.2V suddenly becomes 12.2 or terminal battery voltage? One side of the diode reads 13.2V and the other reads 12.2. If the diodes aren't open, how about the connector(s) or cable?


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Found this on the battery charging in the EX5500 manual. Maybe it is charging, but the charge is so weak it is impossible to tell.

BATTERY 
The generator's engine has a 
1 
amp charging system to charge 
the 
battery while the engine is running. If the generator is only used 
periodically, the battery must be charged monthly 
to maintain the 
battery service life.


----------



## hammick (Feb 29, 2016)

Try fully charging you battery with an external charger. Then start up the genny and after about five minutes put your meter on the terminals and see if the voltage is 13.2v or greater. A battery taking a bulk charge might take a while to get the voltage up.

I have an EX3300 and I noticed the voltage was low (about 12.8v) while charging. I'll try what I mentioned on mine and report back. My battery is brand new.


----------



## hammick (Feb 29, 2016)

I tried what I mentioned above. Fully charged my cheap Walmart 12v battery with a Batteryminder 1.3a charger and then tested the charging volts on the generator. Terminals were showing absorption charging voltage. Between 14.8v - 15.3v.

BTW you can get one of these lawn tractor batteries at Wallyworld for $19.99


----------

